# stringy white worms in isopod culture



## ibarran (Jan 5, 2015)

I just recently started using isopods and am not very familiar with them. I was going to put a few in my viv when I noticed extremely thin, long white worms crawling around on the sides of the container. Anyone have any ideas on what they could be?


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Pictures would really help. 
Try looking up "Nemerteans" on the forum, that might be it.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd lay a guess your culture media is too wet and hence these "white worms" are occurring For the life of me I can't remember what we call them here, but if we are talking the same beastie it's harmless. Without a pic and only your description obviously I can't be sure,but I'd think they are not nemerteans(the ones I've come across not being white. Obviously I don't know what type of iso either,but pretty much all ours are cultured too dry for this to occur. I see them if compost wetness and plenty of food are occurring in the same place.you are seeing them fairly concentrated in masses around the food right?

best

Stu


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jan 2, 2014)

ibarran said:


> I just recently started using isopods and am not very familiar with them. I was going to put a few in my viv when I noticed extremely thin, long white worms crawling around on the sides of the container. Anyone have any ideas on what they could be?


I culture my own springtails in 8oz deli containers. For substrate, I sift out regular potting soil, and wet the finest of what I sift with distilled water. After about 2 weeks, it's jet black and the springtails just run around on the top surface.

I've been doing this for a while, and about 1 in 20 containers has these little worms. I believe they are _nematodes_, and mine come from the soil itself. They are so small, that I found just shy of a dozen inside a single drop of water.

From what I've been told, some nematodes are very invasive and harmful, as they are predators of various other organisms. But, there are thousands (maybe millions?) of different kinds of nematode. I'd like to think that my colonies still thrive, so the ones we have are likely harmless...

The above being said... I quarantine any 'infected' containers and nothing goes in or out until they are gone. And they do eventually go away. Seems to take about 4-6 months. They eventually have nothing good to eat, die, and feed my 'tails.


----------

